# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Xin được làm quen

## candyhaohao

Chào mọi người - mình mới tham gia diễn đàn mình tên Hảo - là nữ - nick name thường gọi là Candy - mình hiện sống tại HCM sở thích là đọc sách và giao lưu - kết bạn - rất vui được làm quen với các bạn
Lần đầu viết bài trên diễn đàn - nếu sai chuyên mục nhờ mod move hộ nhé - cảm ơn Mod

----------


## annanguyen

Mình muốn làm quen với bạn Minh tên Thảo

----------


## love_victory

Rất vui khi được làm quen với bạn, mình cũng mới tham gia diễn đàn này thôi.

----------


## bautroimoi

Hi cho mình ghé chữ mần quen vơi nha

----------


## phuongts

Mình cũng thích được làm quen kết bạn và được giao lưu trong ngày giáng sinh tới đây muốn gửi loi chuc giang sinh đến người mình yêu được đi chơi đỡ bị các bạn chê bai cảm giác gato khó tả rất là chán. Tiện các bạn ở đây cho mình số đt để rủ đi chơi vào đêm noel nào các bạn. Đi chơi với chủ topic đc hông nhỉ với độ chất chơi như vậy tớ thích bạn 1 2 phần rùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## bautroimoi

> Chào mọi người - mình mới tham gia diễn đàn mình tên Hảo - là nữ - nick name thường gọi là Candy - mình hiện sống tại HCM sở thích là đọc sách và giao lưu - kết bạn - rất vui được làm quen với các bạn
> Lần đầu viết bài trên diễn đàn - nếu sai chuyên mục nhờ mod move hộ nhé - cảm ơn Mod


Chào cả nhà 
Thêm bạn thêm dzui 
Mình tên Mr Pháp làm du lịch tại Đà Nẵng, Các bạn cần giúp đỡ gì cứ alo minh nhá
có cơ hội mọi người giúp đỡ nhá
Số đt của mình: 0905.15.33.90

----------


## dungdt

Chào mọi người!
Mình là Dung, hiện đang làm nhân viên tư vấn tuyển sinh nghiệp vụ Hướng dẫn viên du lịch. Bạn nào chưa có thẻ hướng dẫn quốc tế, nội địa thì cứ p.m mình nhé 
Có gì mọi người giúp đỡ nhau
Số đt mình: 0989 580 514 nhé

----------


## mythuantran89

Chúc cho bài viết của chủ thớt sẽ được mọi đông đảo nhiều  người để ý quan tâm !!

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

Chào mọi người. Mình là Bình, hiện tại mình làm du lịch tại Sa Pa - Lào Cai, rất vui được làm quen với tất cả các bạn.
Các bạn cần gì cứ liên hệ mình nhé.
Yahoo: catnhosapa
ĐT: 0914 383 078

----------


## hoanh_alohavietnam

chào tất cả các bạn! mình là Hoành,hiện mình đang làm tuor và xe du lịch tại Hà Nội,rất vui khi được làm quen với các bạn thích du lịch và làm tuor! 
Yahoo : hoanh.alohatouris@yahoo.com.vn
phone : 0985961185

----------


## bautroimoi

> chào tất cả các bạn! mình là Hoành,hiện mình đang làm tuor và xe du lịch tại Hà Nội,rất vui khi được làm quen với các bạn thích du lịch và làm tuor! 
> Yahoo : hoanh.alohatouris@yahoo.com.vn
> phone : 0985961185


Chào Mọi người
Mọi người có cơ hội vào Đà Nẵng thì alo mình nhá
Mình là Pháp - Mr bên công ty du lịch Bầu Trời Mới tại Đà Nẵng 
Đt: 0905.15.33.90
Skype: phap_newsky1
Yahoo: phap_newsky

----------


## nguyennga2014

Mình rất muốn được làm quen với mọi người, mình tên Hảo - năm nay 28 tuổi rồi
 :Smile:

----------


## oanhtrinhplus

Mình cũng mới tham gia diễn đàn, mong được làm quen kết bạn, trao đổi và học hỏi nhiều từ các bạn!

----------

